# HGH shutdown



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok guys, someone explain to me about hgh shutdown. I've read that taking hgh can shut down your natural production. I have three questions. 1. Is the shutdown similar to testosterone shutdown where the longer you are on it the more risk of it beig permanent? 2. Are certain drugs needed after a cycle with this stuff to kickstart natural production? 3. I know that bloods determine a deficiency, but at what age is hgh recommend generally? Thanks. Hgh is alien to me.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 24, 2012)

Its my understanding that HGH shutdown only lasts a couple of hours after your injection....it's nothing like test and shutdown is a non-issue. 
When, is dependent upon your goals. 
Deficiency is only measured in children. The LabCorp scale for an adult male is 0.0-2.9. 

IMO, blood work to test natural levels in adults is almost worthless unless the blood is drawn while you are asleep and entering into REM. Generally speaking adults release GH in pluses throughout the day and night. The best pulses occur during deep sleep. Because GH is released in pulses you would have to time your blood test during or shortly after one of these pulses. The odds of this happening in the typical blood test senecio are almost impossible. 
Taking it a little further; when you test GH at LabCorp, they tell you to fast (12 hours) prior to testing. Most people will opt to take the test first thing in the morning. It is my option that testing natural GH in this fashion is flawed even further; because thoretically, when you wake your natural GH levels are at their lowest.

Please keep in mind these are my options and I am not an expert.
I'm am almost certain I will be called crazy for saying this.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, so shutdown isnt an issue? That is excellent news! So if its not directly anabolic, what mechanism of action is in place to cause the shedding of bodyfat? Does it speed metabolism up? Oe does it just make your body more efficient at these things? Sorry for the questions. I like to know how the things I put in my body work before I try them. Thanks.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

I am going to respectfully disagree here!

 GH shut down is a very real issue and IMO it does not happen for just a short while after your gh injection and let me explain why, When you inject hgh IGF levels are elevated well past 12 hours after administration, I have proven this with blood work. A level of 570 was achieved by me 2 hrs after a 4iu injection of quality hgh at the 12 hour mark I was still pulling mid 400's IGF levels!  So maybe it would be 20 or more hours before I returned to baseline? and at that point my body would then be able to start sending signals to produce it's own hgh and I do not believe those signals to translate into instant gh release.

 There was some bullshit study done on children with gh deficiency that received hgh for a long period of time. I don;t recall how long but it was at least 9 months and possibly close to 2 years.  Anyway, 1 group injected hgh daily and the other group injected gh eod.  The eod group recovered their natty gh levels much much faster than the ed group!  Wht does this mean? not a damn thing really since we are not children with real deficiencies!  but the copy and paste masters sure will use this study to prove a point 

 Experience as well as blood work has taught me  that the shut down is not the thing to fear since you will come back and come back quickly afte5r stopping gh, days or maybe a week? I'm not sure but it is not hours.

 The real thing to fear is the elephant sitting in the room that nobody seems to see!!  It's tolerance build up!!  and anti body formation!!  these are the things to watch for and prevent!!  ow does one go about preventing the tolerance build up? well the 6-1 and 5-2 protocol will go a long way in helping the situation although I do not believe it to be a "cure"  in addition to the 6-1 or 5-2 or eod or 3x per week protocls that will indeed help things i believe that is is essential to take some time of from hgh  so that you can see the benefits from x amount of IU's today and in 18 years from now if that makes any sense?  What I mean by this is run hgh for 9 months changing protocols every month!!!  month 1 do ed, month two 6-1,  month 3  5-1  , month 4 eod  rinse and repeat  and after about 9 months take a month completely off from hgh!!  this will kep you from requiring ever larger dosages to achieve good results.

 Anitbodies unfortunately you can't do anything about!  a small percentage of guys will develop them and there is no way around this!  Those same peop,le IMo are the ones testing low across the board even on the quality gh brands! in relation to gh serum levels

 Now that I put the bad out there let me be clear!  hgh is a gift from god to man! there is nothing out there that touches it in positive things that it will do to change and improve your life! My first shot of hgh came out of a dead body in 1984! I only did a couple of shots so can't consider that as my starting date, was the early 90's before I got serious about my gh usage. Anyway that is another story for another thread.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow. Excellent read and info Ezekiel! It seems that it is definatly worth it to take it. I need to do more research, but I will probably add it in the future, and when I do, I will follow your advice on changing up my dosing schedule. Thanks.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 24, 2012)

I stand corrected. Days not hours. 



Ezekiel said:


> So maybe it would be 20 or more hours before I returned to baseline? and at that point my body would then be able to start sending signals to produce it's own hgh and I do not believe those signals to translate into instant gh release.
> 
> Experience as well as blood work has taught me  that the shut down is not the thing to fear since you will come back and come back quickly afte5r stopping gh, days or maybe a week? I'm not sure but it is not hours.



:->


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I stand corrected. Days not hours.
> 
> 
> 
> :->



even if your view is different from mine it is important for the members to hear all the different opinions etc!  the science of gh in man is a new science that we are all learning as we go!

 I was once contacted to be a prt of a study on effects of long term hgh use but they could not locate another willing participant with 10+ years of usage.

 I know elli down in mexico city has been on for at least a  dozen or more years and a doctor who was 90 last I checked had started gh in 91, I need to actually check back up on that old guy to see if he is still alive and kicking!  he looked fabulous for 90 btw!! easily could pass for 68

 when i first did the gh that came from a corpse in 84 we were told that just a few shots was all we would ever need lol

 And later int he early 90's when i started back .5 iu up to 1iu  per day was considered a good dosage for a male!! we knew nothing!  we wrote the book as we went! and here we are 20 years later and there are literally millions of gh users worldwide!!!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 25, 2012)

That's crazy! Mad respect for you in the GH game Zeek! I know who I am coming to when I reach that age where it becomes beneficial. At 26, there is just no justifying it!


----------



## grind4it (Jun 25, 2012)

Agreed. That's why I'm here...to learn. Your experience is appreciated on this side of the Red River. 



Zeek said:


> even if your view is different from mine it is important for the members to hear all the different opinions etc!  the science of gh in man is a new science that we are all learning as we go!
> 
> I was once contacted to be a prt of a study on effects of long term hgh use but they could not locate another willing participant with 10+ years of usage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> That's crazy! Mad respect for you in the GH game Zeek! I know who I am coming to when I reach that age where it becomes beneficial. At 26, there is just no justifying it!


 onestly bro, I started using gh as a lifestyle when i was 32 years old and my only regret is that i did not start sooner, not sure 26 should be the age or not but given the chance if i could go back I would have started in my 20's instead of 30's

 You may not see as much benefit from gh at 26 as you will at 36 but rest assured some benfits would be there and from an anti aging prospective the sooner you begin to slow the clock the younger you will be later! these are things we usually do not care about in our 20's though 



grind4it said:


> Agreed. That's why I'm here...to learn. Your experience is appreciated on this side of the Red River.



 You are a good man and I for one value your input as wellas your dedication to lab tests!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 25, 2012)

I tested .1 on a blood serum I have nothing to shut down lol!


----------



## PFM (Jun 25, 2012)

I got some .02 to add here.

This is why 5 ON, 2 OFF is very important, it allows a "reset" every week.

Also this: an opinion I also practice is anyone under 50 years should NOT inject GH at bedtime. 50+ out GH is pretty well done and the anti-aging benefits may actually be best not eating after 8pm ans injection GH on a empty stomach before bedtime. (this is something I'll be doing in the next year).

One more thing to add: us older guys require less and IMO the doses that I know damn well work for me would be a waste for a 26 year old.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

bump  hurt lets talk hgh in the early 20's!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 25, 2012)

So with all this great info here, what you guys consider the best starting point for 35 + male or female for anti-aging and fat lost use of hgh?


----------



## Adrian2401 (Jun 26, 2012)

GUYS! Thanks for all of the input and knowledge that is being shared here! This is a great community and I really appreciate everyone sharing their thoughts!!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 26, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> I got some .02 to add here.
> 
> This is why 5 ON, 2 OFF is very important, it allows a "reset" every week.
> 
> ...



what kind of doses would you rec for us younger guys..... (28)

i was thinking like 3-4iu EOD.  mainly post WO


----------



## Get Some (Jun 26, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> what kind of doses would you rec for us younger guys..... (28)
> 
> i was thinking like 3-4iu EOD.  mainly post WO



This really depends on what you are trying to achieve. I always caution younger guys to wait on HGH if their main reason for using it is fatloss. There are a number of other options for fatloss that will work better and quicker for the average user. You really don't want to mess with your insulin sensitivity that young. Stick to DNP, clen, albuterol, etc if you want some real fatloss results (and of course the proper diet!). 

Even for guys who are training to do shows, I would suggest holding off on HGH until you exhaust the AAS frontier. Once you start getting into the high dose range in order to achieve the lean physique, then you can venture out into the gh field. The natural progression for competition from most coaches I have talked to is AAS->HGH->Insulin. Once you get close to maxing out on one you move to the other. Most guys will never even reach the insulin stage, and rightfully so. 

If you have really good quality HGH, then you only need about 2-3 IU per day in a single dose in the morning. As mentioned, for anti-aging purposes when you are older, a dose before bedtime may be more beneficial.

HGH shutdown is not really of concern if you ask me. Your natural production can be restored through the use of GHRPs and GHRHs. In fact, you can run these alongside HGH to create even bigger pulses. Read some of DatBtrue's articles and you'll understand what I mean. BUT, the antibody issue that was mentioned is a real issue. HGH just simply will not work for some people. There is no way of knowing this ahead of time unfortunately. You just have to give it a go and hope it works out!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 26, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> bump  hurt lets talk hgh in the early 20's!!!



x2. I would like to hear from Hurts perspective also! Since I am alittle older than him but still am not in the suggested age group.

But great info here, thank you fellas for laying it out for us younger cats!


----------

